# " haplopelma" Chinese Earth Tiger spider



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

as any body got a care sheet for a" haplopelma" Chinese Earth Tiger spider 
many thanks
steve


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

any one:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I would keep them like any other Haplopelma, deep substrate so they can burrow, warmth and fairly high humidity.


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I would keep them like any other Haplopelma, deep substrate so they can burrow, warmth and fairly high humidity.


And don't piss them off.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

If it's H schmidti, this is TSS sheet on them. I keep mine cooler than H lividum - no extra heat in the summer and just a little in the winter if it gets chilly.

 *Haplopelma schmidti**
Golden Earth Tiger 8-10cm*
​ 









​ 
*von Wirth, 1991*
*Origin:*
China, Vietnam
*Suitability:*









*Adult size:*
20cm+
*Source:*
CB



*Temp:* 22 to 24°C
*Humidity:* 80 to 90%
*Lifestyle:* Burrowing
This is by far one of the most impressive Asian Tarantulas and possibly largest of all Asian Tarantulas. It is a heavily bodied species and is different shades of gold and yellow (depending on colour form) and is a real beast. It requires a rather spacious terrarium with deep substrate to establish a burrow in. It is very important that you avoid overheating the enclosure, room temperature is preferable for this species. In nature at the Tam-Dao (Northern Vietnamese studied population) _H.schmidti _excavates burrows in clay soil slopes on very humid forest areas at the higher elevations, where at the cool period the night temperatures drop below zero. You have to be very attentive when maintaining them - they are extremely fast and do not last long if they escape usually due to dehydration which is a common cause of death.
Females have been found with eggsacks in the middle of Summer months to late Autumn. An eggsack usually contain 180 - 200 spiderlings which are surprisingly large (1cm) with huge appetites and are fast growing. Females reach maturity at about 2 years and males even quicker. A very interesting feature of this particular tarantula is maternal care, rarely seen and recorded among _Theraphosids_ in nature. The females not only defend the offspring but also feeds them with pre-killed prey (E.Rybaltovsky, 2002). 
There are two main color forms of this species: The "Gold" and "Dark" clearly separated by colour. The "Gold" one is overall yellow / Gold / brown and the "Dark" that have some yellow hairs on an overall dark colouration. A closely related species _Haplopelma hainanum _from Hainen Island issometimes mistaken as the dark form or sometimes sold as a "black form" these are in fact a different species. This species is a must for any Asian Tarantula lover. But be warmed it is very aggressive and fast spider. 
*Online Resources:*
*Photos and Information by Leon Lane: *http://www.vsupermarket.co.uk/~lopez/spidersite/hschmidti.htm
*Info on Haplopelma huwenun (poss. syn n.):* http://spiderpharm.com/Selhuwena.htm
*Photos of Spiderlings and Adults:* http://www.spiderpix.com/tarantulas/Haplopelma_schmidti-01.htm
*Literature References:*
*VON WIRTH, V. (1991):* Eine neue Vogelspinnenart aus Vietnam Haplopelma schmidti sp. n. (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Ornithoctoninae). Arachnol. Anz. 18: 6-11.
*VON WIRTH, V. & M. HUBER. (2002):* Einige Praxis-Tipps zur Haltung von Haplopelma Arten und anderen Röhren bewohnenden Vogelspinnen. DeArGe Mitteilungen 7(11): 14-23 *[View Online]* 
*VON WIRTH, V. & M. HUBER. (2003):* Earth Tigers – die asiatischen Vogelspinnen der Unterfamilie Ornithoctoninae. DRACO 4(16): 26-36.
*VON WIRTH, V. & M. HUBER. 2004.* Housing specimens of Haplopelma and other tube-dwelling tarantulas. Journal of the British Tarantula Society 19(4): 107-112
*G. Schmidt*. Ist Haplopelma schmidti die erste aus Vietnam beschriebene Vogelspinnenart? Zu dem Beitrag von Volker v. Wirth, Arachnol. Anz. 18: 6-11. Arachnologischer anzeiger No, 19:11 (1991)
*F. Kovarik*. The aggressive spider Haplopelma schmidti. Akvarium Terarium, 40:41-43 (1997)
*H. J. Peters. (1999).* [Is Selenocosmia huwena Wang, Peng & Xie, 1993, which features in Chinese spider venom research really a Selenocosmia or a Haplopelma schmidti von Wirth 1991?]. 
*Rybaltovsky, E.* (2002) Vietnamskiy pticeed [The Vietnamese Tarantula]. Russian “Aquarium” Mag. No. 6: 36-39
*VON WIRTH, V. & B. F. STRIFFLER (2005a):* Neue Erkenntnisse zur Vogelspinnen - Unterfamilie Ornithoctoninae, mit Beschreibung von Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sp. n. und Haplopelma longipes sp. (Araneae, Theraphosidae). ARTHROPODA 13(2) *[View Online]*






.AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

squaddie said:


> And don't piss them off.


that too :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

These are probably my favourite spider at the moment - i've got the gold form a massive adult female and if your into the asians it's a must - I keep all Haplopelma species in cerial containers with around 8" of moist substrate... 

hope this helps..

Paul


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks to all


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I should think its a haplopelma schmidti (Chinese Golden Earth Tiger)

Go on google And look for pics & info =] .


----------

